# Looking for DIY kit



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Since I currently have way too much time on my hands and the price of old Marshalls is beyond what I want to spend, I thought it might be time to dive into the DIY world.

I'm looking at something along the lines of either a JTM45 or 1987. A basic plexi 50w four holer. Any recommendations for currently available kits?


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Bobb, good choices, I made two JTM45 and they are fantastic amp. Since Metro Amp don't sell anymore kits, you could buy a Ceriatone kit (without transformers) and source the transformers here in America. Magnetic Components transformers are good bang for the buck !
However, I prefer to build my amps from scratch, sourcing my parts for the best look and quality, yes it require a bit more work, but you end up with a no compromise amp.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building/36649-another-jtm45.html
There a demo at page 4 (MP3).


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Mojotone.com has a JTM45 kit also.

I've done one Ceriatone kit - the Stray Cat 30 - using Nik's transformers and they seem solid. Thoy're very good kits for the money. I also did a 2204 build using his chassis, panels and board (sourced everything else myself) & that worked out great also.

Weber has options available too, but the components aren't the greatest quality. OK to use as a build platform. That's what I did with my BFDR build. It does have the Weber iron in it & sounds fine. No idea how they would hold up under hard use.

Trinity amps has a "Plexi" version of the 18w platform tha is really sweet also.


----------

